# Rose SSV



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

ahh da freu ich mich.  
bin morgen schon shopen. 

--> http://www.roseversand.de/blog/show/blog_id:1/post_id:299/


----------



## LANDOs (27. Juli 2011)

Ja viel Spaß.

Unsere ganze VIP-Truppe taucht morgen 15 Uhr auch auf.

Bin echt gespannt. Wenn aber z.B. Uncle Jimbo und Granite Chief Räder für 2000 Euro nur ca. 200 Euro runtergesetzt sind, dann lohnt sich der ganze Spaß nicht....

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (27. Juli 2011)

ein kumpel von mir hat wegen genau den bikes angerufen und gesagt bekommen die seien da mit 20 bis 25%.klingt also gut, aber habe schon bestellt. individuell und mit 2012er dämpfer.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2011)

bin ja mitlerweile schon sein 1994 Rose Kunde, die alten SSV´s bei Rose waren echt krass, wie auf einem Basar


----------



## hulkyoh (28. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte da am Samstag Vormittag mal hin um Zubehör und vielleicht ein paar Klamotten zu shopen.
Lohnt das dann noch oder kann man davon ausgehen das dann schon "alles" lohnenswerte weg ist?
Oder verramschen die da alles in superkleinen und supergroßen Größen?
Wäre nett wenn hier ein "Erfahrener" mal kurz berichten könnte, sind immerhin 80 Kilometer pro Strecke. Die will ich nicht für ganz nöppes fahren 

Gruß

Hulkyoh


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2011)

hulkyoh schrieb:


> Ich wollte da am Samstag Vormittag mal hin um Zubehör und vielleicht ein paar Klamotten zu shopen.
> Lohnt das dann noch oder kann man davon ausgehen das dann schon "alles" lohnenswerte weg ist?
> Oder verramschen die da alles in superkleinen und supergroßen Größen?
> Wäre nett wenn hier ein "Erfahrener" mal kurz berichten könnte, sind immerhin 80 Kilometer pro Strecke. Die will ich nicht für ganz nöppes fahren
> ...



es ist so riesig dort...  selbst nach einer woche SSV ist für jeden noch was dabei. 

 es lohnt sich !


----------



## chrisophren (28. Juli 2011)

Jaaa, auf in die Schlacht!!


----------



## M.Finken (28. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

hat schon einer der da war gesehen, ob da ein BC Sl ist und was es kostet ? 

Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Beef Cake habe ich mehr als 10 Stück gesehen und ein BC SL6 kostete in Anodized Black Größe M 1499 Euro in der Halle. Da gingen heute schon Räder ohne Ende weg.

Mein Freund hatte sich ein Formula Bremsanlage die regulär 420 Euro kostet für 120 Euro ergattert.

Tja, und das Beste! *


Auf alle neuen Räder die regulär im Laden bei Rose in Bocholt gekauft werden, gibt es auch noch 15 % Rabatt.*



Gruß


----------



## Montanez (28. Juli 2011)

Das BC war 900 reduziert???? das kann ich kaum glauben, das wären ja 37,5%. Dann wars aber ein Messebike oder?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (29. Juli 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ! *
> 
> 
> Auf alle neuen Räder die regulär im Laden bei Rose in Bocholt gekauft werden, gibt es auch noch 15 % Rabatt.*
> ...



DAS ist ja der Knaller.......Rose bzw... BC SL6 customized..ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2011)

chrisophren schrieb:


> Jaaa, auf in die Schlacht!!



genau so... 
 als wir um 18:15 Uhr ankamen war einen warteschlange von 10 metern. vor der einlasstür. 

so ein kompl. Rad lohnt sich zu kaufen. 
div. gabeln/laufräder waren krass reduziert,- und der teile kleinkram halt.

klamotten mässig brauch man da einen tag um durchzukommen. 

schade das es dieses jahr keine einzeln rahmen zu kaufen gab.


----------



## klmp77 (29. Juli 2011)

das ist ja garnix, als ich nach 45 min warten gegen 14:45 reingegangen bin und hastig geshoppt habe sah ich beim bezahlen die wartende meute vor der (wieder) geschlossenen tür. also fix die einkäufe deponiert und nochmal rein ins getümmel.
danach mit den ersten einkäufen zum auto am spalier der wartenden vorbei. man stand bis zur kurve am parkplatz...


----------



## M.Finken (29. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Das heist wenn ich im laden ein bike bestelle bekomme ich 15%? Ich muss da hin. 

Gruß


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

Wichtige Durchsage: Ich hab auf mein bestelltes, aber noch nicht lieferbares BC SL 6 RÜCKWIRKEND die 15% Rabbbatz bekommen!!!

Also an alle die noch auf Sachen warten: mal anrufen...


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juli 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Wichtige Durchsage: Ich hab auf mein bestelltes, aber noch nicht lieferbares BC SL 6 RÜCKWIRKEND die 15% Rabbbatz bekommen!!!
> 
> Also an alle die noch auf Sachen warten: mal anrufen...


 

Danke für den tip, ich bekomme jetzt auch die 15%. Hach watt geil 

Jetzt fahr ich nach Bocholt und vershoppe meine 15% nachlass


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Danke für den tip, ich bekomme jetzt auch die 15%. Hach watt geil
> 
> Jetzt fahr ich nach Bocholt und vershoppe meine 15% nachlass



2 Bier, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juli 2011)

Die  hast dir verdient !
Cheers
George


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die  hast dir verdient !
> Cheers
> George



Don´t paint the devil on the wall...ich bin oft im Ruhrgebiet! Höhöhöhö!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juli 2011)

watt nen zufall ich auch 

Komm vorbei und wir machen nen bier auf


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

Allright!

Ich sach mal Bescheid, wenn ich wieder in der Nähe bin...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jetzt fahr ich nach Bocholt und vershoppe meine 15% nachlass



das  musst du denen an der kasse aber auch sagen . . .  wird sie sicherlich freuen das , das geld im hause bleibt.  



ROSE ist ein cooler laden...


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das  musst du denen an der kasse aber auch sagen . . .  wird sie sicherlich freuen das , das geld im hause bleibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ROSE ist ein cooler laden...


 


Rose wird mir immer symphatischer 

Aber erst mal sehen wie sich das bike in sachen qualität schlägt!


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das  musst du denen an der kasse aber auch sagen . . .  wird sie sicherlich freuen das , das geld im hause bleibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ROSE ist ein cooler laden...



Das stimmt wirklich!
Ich hab mir jetzt so ziemlich alles angeschaut und bin kreuz und quer durch Deutschland gefahren, als ich mich die letzten 3 Monate nach nem Bike umgeschaut habe... die sind wirklich Klasse in Bocholt!
Wenn ich das mit den Canyon-Clowns oder so manchem sogenannten "Fachhändler" vergleiche...Hut ab!

Ich hätt mein Bike nur gern im Wurzelpuff beim Rainer gekauft (den kennst Du als Nicolai-Pilot sicherlich, gell?), aber das Merida war doch etwas zu unterdimensioniert und nen Nicolai-Hobel kann ich mir nicht mal mit Gewalt leisten...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Ich hätt mein Bike nur gern im Wurzelpuff beim Rainer gekauft (den kennst Du als Nicolai-Pilot sicherlich, gell?), aber das Merida war doch etwas zu unterdimensioniert und nen Nicolai-Hobel kann ich mir nicht mal mit Gewalt leisten...



ja schade... es geht nun mal doch nix über/ausser NICOLAI !


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja schade... es geht nun mal doch nix über/ausser NICOLAI !



Hajoooh...

Aber da muss ich noch ein paar Schallplatten mehr verkaufen...argh...

Jetzt kommt erst mal das Beef Cake 6 SL mit Hammerschmidt...damit ich nicht noch länger mit meinem Bulls Sharptail 2 downhillen muss... und erschreckenderweise ist das Dreckding bis jetzt immer noch nicht verreckt!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2011)

auch super...  hab gester so ein Beef Cake DH  als Vorfürrad da stehen sehen,-
 für läpische 1500,- euro. kompl. mit FOX 40 usw. 
bei -N- bekommt man dafür nicht mal nen rahmen (ohne dämpfer) selbstverständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisophren (29. Juli 2011)

So, hab's überlebt  
Sind noch nen Arsch voll Räder und Zeug da, teilweise wirklich übel reduziert, lohnt sich wieder mal. 
Aber bei dem Volk sollte man sich fast voll Protektoren anlegen und dann mit Schwung da rein


----------



## B4mb4b4m (29. Juli 2011)

chrisophren schrieb:


> So, hab's überlebt
> Sind noch nen Arsch voll Räder und Zeug da, teilweise wirklich übel reduziert, lohnt sich wieder mal.
> Aber bei dem Volk sollte man sich fast voll Protektoren anlegen und dann mit Schwung da rein



Ist da zufällig auch noch das ein oder andere Uncle Jimbo dabei? Hat wer zufällig ein paar Preise zur Hand?

Cheers,
B4MB4B4M


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss gar nicht warum die alle über Rose als Versender motzen.
Das ist doch genau ein Laden wie jeder andere auch. Nur grösser.
Die haben ja schon vor über 100 Jahren mit nem kleinen Laden angefangen...und sind halt mit der Zeit gewachsen.
Und ausserdem haben die mattschwarze Mopeds! Punktfädschaus!


----------



## chrisophren (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mir recht sicher da auch das ein oder andere Jimbo gesehen zu haben, preislich lagen viele um die 30% oder mehr unter der Liste. Hab allerdings nicht so genau auf die Preise da geachtet, da ich nen HT gesucht habe  
Wie schon irgendwer sagte, wenn Du nicht grad am anderen Ende des Landes wohnst, fahr mal hin, der normale Laden gibt ja auch noch die 15% auf jedes Bike.


----------



## B4mb4b4m (29. Juli 2011)

Schonmal dickes Danke für die Antwort! 
Leider ist aber genau das der Fall ich wohn in der Nähe von München und somit ists schon ziemliche Meile bis da hoch 

Hat sonst evtl. wer zufällig auf die Jimbo-Preise geachtet? 

Ich hab jetzt mal zusätzlich noch ne Email hingeschickt - mal schauen ob dabei was rauskommt.


----------



## Guent (29. Juli 2011)

B4mb4b4m schrieb:


> Schonmal dickes Danke für die Antwort!
> Leider ist aber genau das der Fall ich wohn in der Nähe von München und somit ists schon ziemliche Meile bis da hoch
> 
> Hat sonst evtl. wer zufällig auf die Jimbo-Preise geachtet?
> ...



Ruf lieber mal an...


----------



## Americanpittbul (29. Juli 2011)

Fährt jmd aus FFM da hin und mag mir einen Uncle mitbringen? 


Edit: die haben nur die 2010er Modelle im Ausverkauf  Laut Telefonat.


----------



## LANDOs (31. Juli 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Ruf lieber mal an...



Hi

Uncle Jimbo 6 XT Modell 2010. (Weiß nicht wo der große Unterschied zu 2011er ist?) wurde wie folgt mehrmals so angboten:

Rahmengröße M,L,XL-> mehr als 10 Stück

Neupreis: 2600 Euro

Verkaufspreis: 1500 Euro



Und angeblich sollen die besten Räder erst zum Schluß des SSV zu Verkauf stehen....


----------



## T0niM0ntana (31. Juli 2011)

Tach,
ich war gestern mal da. Also die Jimbos und Beef Cakes die da im Lagerverkauf noch angeboten wurden, sahen alle ziemlich runtergerockt aus.
Oberrohr Unterrohr total verkratzt, Macken hier und da...irgendwie alles nicht so dolle.

Hab mir ein zwei genauer angeguckt und das waren diese "Leihbikes" die man sich nen Wochenende ausleihen kann.
Dafür gabs die dann aber teilweise für unter 50%.

Aber ne, dann nehm ich lieber nen "Frisches" für bissel mehr Kohle und bin der erste der auf den Sattel furzt...

Achja, BC SL mit Hammerschmitt gefahren......geil geil geil.....so mutt datt 

MFG
Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Versteh ich richtig das nur Bikes die da rumstehen mit Rabatt verkauft werden?

Gibts denn auch eine Rabattaktion für neue Bikes die man noch ein bissel konfigurieren will?
Interessiere mich fürs Jabba Wood, beim Count Solo sieht man es ja auf der HP.


----------



## Guent (31. Juli 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Versteh ich richtig das nur Bikes die da rumstehen mit Rabatt verkauft werden?
> 
> Gibts denn auch eine Rabattaktion für neue Bikes die man noch ein bissel konfigurieren will?
> Interessiere mich fürs Jabba Wood, beim Count Solo sieht man es ja auf der HP.



Ruf mal bei denen an, ich hab nachträglich auf meine Bestellung die 15% erhalten!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab noch nicht bestellt, deshalb wollt ich mal horchen obs auf alle Bikes 15% gibt.


----------



## LANDOs (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, solange der SSV ist gibt es auf alle Bikes 15%


----------



## Micha1976 (2. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Versteh ich richtig das nur Bikes die da rumstehen mit Rabatt verkauft werden?
> 
> Gibts denn auch eine Rabattaktion für neue Bikes die man noch ein bissel konfigurieren will?
> Interessiere mich fürs Jabba Wood, beim Count Solo sieht man es ja auf der HP.



Habe mir Montag das jabba wood gekauft,  nagelneu , keinerlei gebrauchsspuren , da war sogar noch die Folie auf den teilen.  NP 2699 ( 2010 Modell anscheinend)  und ich habe gerade einmal 1349 euro bezahlt.   
Ich bin so um 12 Uhr dort gewesen,  habe keinerlei Wartezeit gehabt und wurde SUPER höfflich bedient.  Danke an dieser stelle mal an das Team von Rose,  so macht bike kauf Spaß.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2011)

zeich mal...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. August 2011)

Genau! Zeich mal her


----------



## Guent (3. August 2011)

Hop, zeich!!!


----------



## Micha1976 (3. August 2011)

Sorry aber irgendwie schafft mein Tablett nicht die Datei hochzuladen,  daher habe
 ich Bilder bei Picasa hin eingestellt . Hier der Link
https://picasaweb.google.com/mchlgediga33/JabbaWood?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPFudqC8YOyBw


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. August 2011)

Schönes Bike auch wenn ir das grün nicht so harmonieren will.

Welche Größe is´n das? Sattelstütze ist ja gut weit draußen.


----------



## Guent (3. August 2011)

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Micha1976 (3. August 2011)

Hallo,  die Größe ist M,  ich hatte auch das s probegefahren aber das war defenitiv zu klein.  Sattelstütze ist bei 8 von möglichen 12 ( Skala)  . Ich bin 177 cm groß,  schrittlänge weiß ich nicht da ich immer die bikes probefahre.  Bei meinen cube acid habe 18 Zoll Rahmen.  Bin bis jetzt aber auch nur kurz auf der Straße unterwegs gewesen.  Im grafenbergerwald muß der Sattel eh ein Stück runter 

Das wichtigste ist allerdings das ich mich puddelwohl auf dem bike fühle


----------



## Micha1976 (3. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit!



Werde ich haben.  Dank dir


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2011)

Micha1976 schrieb:


> Werde ich haben.  Dank dir



mach doch bitte ein paar bilder draussen.
"verkleiner " sie dann,- und stell sie hier ins IBC Fotoalbum... hat doch bisehr jeder geschafft,- warum soll es bei dir nicht klappen ?


----------



## Micha1976 (3. August 2011)

Habe ich doch geschrieben,  mein Tablett PC öffnet die Datei Anhangs Seite des Forums hier nicht richtig   
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich sehr Form in Sachen Foren und Bilder .
Dank dir dennoch


----------

